# Tiller Console vs Center Console



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

What are the advantages/ disadvantages of having a tiller console vs a center console? Certainly there is cost difference, and the obvious look of the boat and the type of steering, but how do they affect the skiff in terms of draft etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

A tiller is going to be lighter, cheaper, less to maintain, more space and better control then a steering wheel( remote).

I would opt out of a tiller console if going to tiller as you will still need a place for seating. That is why I like my guide box with grab bar attached.

Of course just my opinion!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree with brazilnut plus with a grab bar and tiller extension you can stand while driving and thats a big advantage when navagating thru the back country


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to love my Tiller Console w/ grab bar from Ankona. Now, I love my center console with remote steering MUCH more. When it comes to tiller though, I really liked my tiller console. so I can mount gadgets to it and store things inside.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

What about a side console? Having had many tiller and a few center consoles I just got a side console Lostmen and love it. Kinda the best of both. Its just enough with out too much. Its nice not having walk sideways in the boat. It just as open as a tiller. And much lighter than a center box/console. Most center consoles you have to sit to the side anyway. Unless you are in av very large non-micro boat. If you opt for a tiller definitely go with a center box with seat/grab bar. Tillers suck with 2 people on the rear bench. And are tiring for long hauls. Plus all the other good things mentioned by the others. You will thank yourself for a long time.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Please post a picture of the side console on your skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Issues with sideconsole, trim tabs are a must to keep the boat level. A solo trip on a side console could be a bit scary at times. lol I had a side console skiff with no tabs, it was scary at WOT. Also, it makes seating a pain in the ass for three people. It leaves you with two in the back, and one person on the bow. Unless you put a cooler/center box, eliminating the point of a side console to begin with. I love my center console. I can sit three across the back and someone on the cooler if need be.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> i agree with brazilnut plus with a grab bar and tiller extension you can stand while driving and thats a big advantage when navagating thru the back country


I thought with the tiller console you would also be standing while driving. A tiller console bolted to the boat with a grab bar would seem to be very stable. I am concerned that a long grab bar that is not attached to a console, would not be as stable over time.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Tiller and side console if no need for a trolling motor, otherwise batteries would go in the rear or front of the skiff. A center console is an option for having a place to centrally locate the batteries, which would help with balancing most skiffs. Of course a coffin box (tiller/side consoles) could be built for the batteries, also. If your into gadgets, GPS, tachs, etc a center console is a great place to mount those items. Also some of the bigger side consoles usually have to have some sort of aluminum support, which takes your eye away from a clean look.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

On my tiller SUV, I drove from the rear deck leaning on the poling platform. I loved the higher prespective and I had total boat control. I like a side console but on a "microskiff" I think it would have an effect on the weight distribution while running. A side console Lostmen is a great setup...but that skiff has trim tabs and is really not a "microskiff" (IMHO). The skiffs being commented on and the skiffs you (Demeterof1) have inquired (Ankona) in the past are going to be best handled with a tiller or a small center console so weight is kept on the centerline.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

> > i agree with brazilnut plus with a grab bar and tiller extension you can stand while driving and thats a big advantage when navagating thru the back country
> 
> 
> I thought with the tiller console you would also be standing while driving. A tiller console bolted to the boat with a grab bar would seem to be very stable. I am concerned that a long grab bar that is not attached to a console, would not be as stable over time.



You can stand and drive with a tiller console or like mine.














The grab bar is bolted to the guide box as well as the floor. The grab bar is about 6" from the box. It's not going anywhere. I built mine so I could have a lot of cockpit space as it sleeps 1 person on each side for back county trips. The poling platform is angled to the front and I can also lean back and drive as well.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

im with brazilnut still  a properly mounted grab bar is very stable and with mine i had a custom plate welded to it so i could mount my depth finder and gps as well as hang a knife and lures from it, the cooler in front can be used as a seat as well as it intended purpose of drinks and /or storage


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

The main point of a tiller console or mounting the grab bar to a guide box is to have multiple points of attachment for the grab bar. Which is a must if the grab bar is really something you can depend on to support your body weight in a worst case scenario. Our tiller console is the same width of the guide box so its really up to a customer to decide on the footprint/storage/asthetics of a box/grab bar arrangement. Regardless, imo, it should allow for running the skiff standing up with a tiller extension on the engine.


----------



## Dsmethie (May 8, 2011)

i love this topic. i'm always intrigued with the different perspectives everyone has. 

TBN, love your skiff. A blueprint for functional simplicity. i dig the sleeping on the rig idea!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I stuck with a tiller this go around because it was simple and very cost effective. However after running for a while now with the tiller extention I can honestly say I would rather have a steering wheel. It's a comfort thing, running long distances with one hand behind me wears a bit on my back, it's much better with the tiller extention and being able to stand, but if I could have a center console I would.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Tiller is nice from the standpoint of simplicity. It removes moving parts and is cheaper because of this. I feel that a tiller also allows me to adjust the boat much quicker since I'm directly connect to the motors. Dispite this, I'd probably go with a side concel on what ever I get next. The tiller makes seating awkward (in order to move it there can only be one person in the back) and can get uncomfortable on long runs. However, for now I'm perfectly content with it since i allows me to get to the fish and back. The tiller concel is great, and a must have. I stand while running 90% of the time, and it just gives me a little extra stability when it gets choppy. 

Hope this helps!


----------

